
What to write (2009) - thomasfoster96
https://jacobian.org/writing/what-to-write/
======
sixhobbits
"But not too easy. There’s always going to be a class of users who aren’t
really qualified to use your project. Someone who’s never written any code
before isn’t going to get very far with Django; those types of users should
fail quickly. Don’t get them through the tutorial only to run into a wall
later on."

I couldn't disagree more. Are you going to purposefully obfuscate your
tutorial to 'keep the noobs out'? Obviously, you need to have a target
audience in mind and to not bore them with ultra-basic stuff, but this
attitude of "not qualified" is slightly nauseating. There are a lot of self-
taught people who learn by going through tutorials that are 'too difficult' \-
if there's any doubt about whether your reader might not be familiar with
something, then explain it.

Tutorials are not the place to be elitist.

~~~
thomasfoster96
I think the original author's intended message was that it would be pointless
to have part one of the Django tutorial being a Python tutorial. If you don't
know Python but you are trying to learn Django, you're starting in the wrong
place.

